# mt. snow winter beerfest



## marcski (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow....really fun..

Despite taking part in the largest winter beerfest yet...(and doing my share..(6).dogfish head 60 and berkshire brewing company porters) I had the girls in the woods all day.  And I was back on the hill in the woods at 8 this am. More later....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup, a great day yesterday and its starting off nice and mushy today too! And today I get to chace the 2nd place finisher in the girls 17 and under division of the glade-iator, my 7 year old daughter around for our last ski day at mount snow this season!


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 10, 2011)

drjeff said:


> ...the 2nd place finisher in the girls 17 and under division of the glade-iator, my 7 year old daughter...



Funny - I was scanning the results to see how you & company made out.  Didn't even catch that your daughter competed.  Nice job to her!!


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2011)

Jaws was awesome today!


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 10, 2011)

And they're open for another week, right??


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> And they're open for another week, right??



What they've said is that if the weather is good (read as not raining) they'll spin the grand summit express, challenger triple, and nitro express next weekend. If its raining next weekend, then today was the last day of the year for Mount Snow. The official descision will be made by Wednesday or Thursday at the latest

And yes, jaws was awesome today!


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And yes, jaws was awesome today!



Jaws in a better light....






Jeff....were your kids skiing today?  What was she wearing?  And....challenger was also supurb today...those 2 were ROTD's IMHO.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 10, 2011)

Abso. awesome weekend. I can't believe I didn't follow my hunch and get over to Jaws. That pic looks awesome!

The snow was fantastic, the Gladiator entertaining, and the Brewersfest was terrific. Great weather. Had 5 different beers, 4 of which were new to me (Dogfish Head Saison du Buff, Stone Black Double IPA, Stone Belgian IPA, Magic Hat Black IPA, plus a regular old Harpoon IPA), cheered mightily for DrJeff's daughter (we assumed the connection from the last name), and then spent a couple hours at the Snow Barn eating pizza and helping kick the keg of BBC Steel Rail, before heading home where I collapsed at 8:30 for the night, much to the chagrin of our house full of guests. Today we still got a good 3.5 hours in before quitting to check out equip. sales (new goggles) and have my boots worked on by Tom at the Bootfitters in the main base.

Hoping to make it up for this coming weekend! Have to get to Jaws!


----------



## ski stef (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds and looked like a great time!! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 10, 2011)

marcski said:


> Jaws in a better light....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My daughter was in a pink helmet, pink goggles, light blue shell and black pants, and my son had a black and white helmet, green goggles, a black coat and gray pants.  I m and my maroon shell and tan pants were chasing them  :lol:

Yup, Challenger to boulder pile was pretty sweet as well today


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 10, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Yup, Challenger to boulder pile was pretty sweet as well today



That is one of my favorite pathways down - with a dip into the woods before hitting boulder pile.  Hope they open next weekend to enjoy it one more time this season.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 10, 2011)

marcski said:


> Wow....really fun..




Carinthia?


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2011)

How long ago did lower challenger become boulder pile?  

Beano, those woods was the bottom of the trials.  

Jeff:  I don't think I saw you guys today...but who knows...?  But I know the feeling....I was chasing down 3- 8 y.o. girls and one almot 5 in the boonies and the ego ally woods all day yesterday.....


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

I did the Gladeiator dressed up like Roman Soldier. The Ripper was gnarly in the AM...pretty darn icy. It softened up by the time I went down. I'd say I was somewhere in the middle of the comp. 

Brewfest was awesome. Jeff was hit by some beer as there was a Jersey Shore esque shouting match and beer flinging by two younger females near our table. I'm just happy Jeff's kids weren't around to witness that. Security was there in a hury. Beer was great as usual! It was a nice way to cap the day off after some sun, skiing and a silly costume. That evening, vcunning's "Snow Bar" close down party. 

We skied yesterday as well. Ran into Jeff and the Family twice! My wife I did a number runs. The Ripper skied much better yesterday! More bumps, soft...it was nice. The bumps one Roller Coaster were getting nice an big. Olympic was a fun run as well! 

The heavy snow really tired out my wife. I think we called it quits around noon. I grabbed some drinks at Cuzzin's and ran into vcunning and his family. 

Hoping for one more weekend next weekend. I "think" it'll be OK if the rain holds off. I'm still amazed with all the snow up there. It's almost mid April and there were hardly any bare spots there yesterday.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 11, 2011)

marcski said:


> How long ago did lower challenger become boulder pile?



It didn't.  If you exit Lower Challenger and head down and cross over Free Fall, the trail on skier's right is called Boulder Pile.


----------



## marcski (Apr 11, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> It didn't.  If you exit Lower Challenger and head down and cross over Free Fall, the trail on skier's right is called Boulder Pile.



Momma....years ago "boulder pile" used to be called "lower challenger".  I was asking when the name was officially changed. This was the first time I saw it named as boulder pile. I don't use trail maps since I have skied mt. Snow for yrs.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 11, 2011)

marcski said:


> Momma....years ago "boulder pile" used to be called "lower challenger".  I was asking when the name was officially changed. This was the first time I saw it named as boulder pile.



Sorry - I've always know it as boulder pile.


----------



## marcski (Apr 11, 2011)

No worries...I like it and it did ski wonderfully yesterday. Like you, I also enjoy the woods off to the side. Which I liked yesterday too.


----------



## marcski (Apr 11, 2011)

It seems that the name change came in 2009. 

2008 Trailmap (from skimaps.org):

http://www.skimap.org/data/210/260/1283967503.jpg

2009:

http://www.skimap.org/data/210/260/1293505707.jpg


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2011)

Some pics of me at Gladeiator. Shrunk them down for interweb viewing. 











Skiing bumps in a costume with a cape was a totally new experience for me. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Some pics of me at Gladeiator. Shrunk them down for interweb viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sight of you, from the base of the ripper, with your cape flowing in the wind behind you as you were headed down was classic!  :lol:  Just about as good as when Mountsnowfish, said to Mrs. Glenn "he's not wearing a dress again is he?"  :lol:

Just a great Gladeiator!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2011)

I LOL'd when I saw the pics because I understood what you meant by the cape flowing in the wind. I think Mitz has some pics of me behind Fisher as I'm holding a beer, giving the thumbs up.


----------



## arik (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG saturday was soo fun at mount snow, just great conditions for bumps. The beerfest was so fun with such a good turnout. I ended up staying till 7 playing dice (and sobering up before the drive home). I noticed a different bump technique on spread out bumps like free fall or jaws (slide and bounce) versus on tight bumps like on challenger left side (bend knees to kick back and pop tails up). So I have 2 questions:
1. Are there names for different kinds of bumps or ski technique?
2. Would having beerfest several times in spring be justified by the turnout and perhaps bring in more skiers, or was it just the good weather that brought so many people?


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 12, 2011)

wow Ripcord looks like it wasn't for the faint of heart that day!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

arik said:


> OMG saturday was soo fun at mount snow, just great conditions for bumps. The beerfest was so fun with such a good turnout. I ended up staying till 7 playing dice (and sobering up before the drive home). I noticed a different bump technique on spread out bumps like free fall or jaws (slide and bounce) versus on tight bumps like on challenger left side (bend knees to kick back and pop tails up). So I have 2 questions:
> 1. Are there names for different kinds of bumps or ski technique?
> 2. Would having beerfest several times in spring be justified by the turnout and perhaps bring in more skiers, or was it just the good weather that brought so many people?



If you liked Brewfest, during the season, apres time (heck from lunch time on  ) just swing by the 2nd floor of the base lodge and check out The Station Taproom.  Dare I say that there probably isn't a better selection of beers on tap week in and week out at any ski area owned base lodge bar in the country! :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> wow Ripcord looks like it wasn't for the faint of heart that day!



From centerline on over to skiers/rider left softened up reasonably well, especially by the time the last competitor, my 7 year old daughter, made her 2nd place tieing run in the girls 17 and under division 

Centerline to skiers right would have been better tackled using a pair of Bauer hockey skates than a pair of skis   My 5 year old son made one heck of a hip/butt slide down the top of the headwall next to the plunge during the warmup session that both scared the heck out of me, and also had me very glad that my wife was skiing Plummet as he did it, instead of being down at the base of the ripper watching him


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2011)

You can really see some of the glare spots in those pics. After my run, I sat and watched the rest of the field make their runs. On the left (skier's right) side of the trail, you could see a ton of glare. Just didn't seem right since the sun was shining and temps were in the 50's at that point.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2011)

A few more pics from the weekend 

This one especially for Glenn and Vcunning 





1 more of "air Glenn-i-ator"





Glenn and Mrs Glenn "rehydrating" on Cuzzins deck at Brewer's Fest.  I believe this was taken just before the "Jersey Shore-esque" chick fight complete with beer's being thrown (major beer foul there in my book! ) happened over the corner of our table! :lol:


----------



## reefer (Apr 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Some pics of me at Gladeiator. Shrunk them down for interweb viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll keep you posted on "Cape Day" at Magic next year. Sweet outfit.......................the Gladeiator should make an appearance..............


----------



## arik (Apr 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> If you liked Brewfest, during the season, apres time (heck from lunch time on  ) just swing by the 2nd floor of the base lodge and check out The Station Taproom.  Dare I say that there probably isn't a better selection of beers on tap week in and week out at any ski area owned base lodge bar in the country! :beer:



Yea station taproom is great.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2011)

LMAO! Great pics Jeff! Thanks for posting those!


----------

